

iCarus – Raspberry Pi-Powered Head Unit for Cars - zdw
http://i-carus.com

======
stevoo
I might be mistaken but this will end up being a huge pain. Imagine the SD
card started that frequently as car. This will end up corrupting your card at
least once a month. You'll need to end up re installing the OS all the time
and until you do, you'll have a dead radio !

------
salex89
What about fitting it into different cars? You would probably need a new mask
or bezel if the opening isn't the right shape.

------
mankyd
Curious that bluetooth is not included. That's pretty essential for most car-
audio setups these days, no?

------
paulornothing
I like it, I wouldn't mind a dummy unit that will just run CarPlay for me.

------
billconan
I'd purchase this if this ships from amazon

